# IBS and Low Self Esteem/Worth



## Namd (Dec 15, 2014)

I noticed recently that I never make eye contact with people like when I'm talking my eyes dart left and right and I look every where except at the people I should be talking to and looking at videos of me it makes me look really shifty or mentally handicapped. I think it's because of my lack of elf confidence that I can't look at people while talking, infact I rarely ever talk outside of my house. I feel like I don't deserve to look at people because they're probably looking at me thinking 'how can you have enough confidence to look up when you smell like shit'. If someone makes a joke about another person I can't even laugh because at least that person doesn't fart constantly so I don't even have the right to laugh. I can't talk to people brightly and confidently because in the back of my head I know that I smell like shit and I have bathroom issues and they smell it too so even if they're smiling they secretly wish I'd go away and take my smell elsewhere


----------



## Groove (Feb 2, 2015)

We're all much more self conscious than other people are about us. There's a good chance that your problems are way larger in your head than how other people perceive you.


----------

